# Nikon D40, still good nowadays?



## Justin

I'm looking for a cheap yet good DSLR camera. I've got a friend of mine whose boss has 2 cameras for sale, both are slightly used. He's selling a D40 for around $280 and a D70 for a little less than $550. Should I get a D40 and just use some money on lenses? I've got around $500 atm to spare on everything.


----------



## Irishwhistle

jnskyliner34 said:


> I'm looking for a cheap yet good DSLR camera. I've got a friend of mine whose boss has 2 cameras for sale, both are slightly used. He's selling a D40 for around $280 and a D70 for a little less than $550. Should I get a D40 and just use some money on lenses? I've got around $500 atm to spare on everything.



Go for the D40... lenses cost money and in the end will cost more than the body. A lot more.


----------



## Justin

Cool. So the D40 being rather old now isn't a problem? Like it's still good nowadays?


----------



## Shadowhunter

Ya the D40 is still a decent body. Although being a Canon user I have have to recommend a Rebel XT or XTi which you can find for around $300 with kit lens, check Craigslist.


----------



## Punk

I have a D40, it's a good DSLR for it's price. I have looked on the net on a lot of review and asked a few stores before getting the D40, to know if there was a better DSLR for the same price range (Canon Xt and Rebel XTI as mentioned above) and the majority told me to go for the D40.

Get the 18-55mm lens+D40 kit and buy yourself another lens, depending on what you are willing to do with your camera.


----------



## Justin

alright, i'll look for a brand new D40 instead if there still are. 

well i'm willing to spend between $300-$500. is sony any good? i'm eyeing this camera.
http://www.sony.com.ph/product/dslr-a200k


----------



## Punk

jnskyliner34 said:


> alright, i'll look for a brand new D40 instead if there still are.
> 
> well i'm willing to spend between $300-$500. is sony any good? i'm eyeing this camera.
> http://www.sony.com.ph/product/dslr-a200k



That's a good camera!

But I don't get the price...


----------



## Justin

around the $650 mark but i'd invest on it some more. dad says he's willing to pay for half.


----------



## Punk

Are you getting a lens with that price?

The Nikon that is on the same price range as this one is the D60 (compared to a Canon and an Olympus on the same price range). I wouldn't recommend the Olympus E-410 (compared on the link I gave you).


----------



## pies

I got a nikon d40 with an 18-55mm and 55-200mm lens at a black friday sale.
I cant compalin it's a great camera so far.


----------



## Justin

Punk said:


> Are you getting a lens with that price?




yup. 



> Included with the versatile SAL1870 all-purpose lens that's perfect for wide-angle scenes and indoor people-shots.



i'd like to get a sony since everyone here has a nikon or canon. i like being different. 

EDIT: is the extra $100 or so worth 4 megapixels more? from 10.2 -> 14.2 
both still have the same lens 18-70mm

EDIT EDIT: oh I opted not get the D40 my friend is selling. no warranty O_O


----------



## Irishwhistle

jnskyliner34 said:


> EDIT: is the extra $100 or so worth 4 megapixels more? from 10.2 -> 14.2
> both still have the same lens 18-70mm



It gives you bragging rights I suppose, but it's not really necessary.



jnskyliner34 said:


> EDIT EDIT: oh I opted not get the D40 my friend is selling. no warranty O_O



OK, that's probably a good idea since there's no warranty.


----------



## Justin

Irishwhistle said:


> It gives you bragging rights I suppose, but it's not really necessary.



Yeah? No improvement on image quality? So it really depends on the lens and how you use it ey.

LOL. There's a 24.2mp Sony Alpha DSLR going for $3,500! Me no monies!


----------



## Irishwhistle

jnskyliner34 said:


> Yeah? No improvement on image quality? So it really depends on the lens and how you use it ey.
> 
> LOL. There's a 24.2mp Sony Alpha DSLR going for $3,500! Me no monies!



Well, it does allow you to blow your shots up more, but your not gonna need shots that big unless you're making billboards... I only have 7 megapixels and I already end up with pictures the size of the state of Connecticut... now if you want pictures the size of Alaska that's up to you I suppose.  I know that when Ben was looking for a camera a while ago he wanted a minimum of 12 megapixels so he could do a lot of cropping, but I really just don't see how it's necessary.

But yeah, generally lenses are way more important than megapixels.
That's pretty good for 24.2mp (actually, I believe the a900 is 24.6mp), Canon has a 21.1mp camera for around $7000, so that's actually not a bad deal.  But then again megapixels aren't everything. I'm sure it's a very good quality camera though.


----------



## Punk

jnskyliner34 said:


> EDIT: is the extra $100 or so worth 4 megapixels more? from 10.2 -> 14.2
> both still have the same lens 18-70mm



What is the size of the sensor on the upgraded SLR?


----------



## Irishwhistle

Punk said:


> What is the size of the sensor on the upgraded SLR?



Yeah, that's another thing to consider... the more megapixels you try and cram into a small sensor, the noisier your shots are going to come out.


----------



## Justin

uhhh. is this the one you guys are talking about? i don't know much about cameras.

that's on the 10.2mp A200K
http://www.sony.com.ph/product/dslr-a200k


> Sensor
> 23.6 x 15.8mm (APS-C type) with primary colour filter



here's the 14.2 A350
http://www.sony.com.ph/product/dslr-a350


> 23.5 x 15.7mm (APS-C type) with RGB primary colour filter


----------



## Irishwhistle

jnskyliner34 said:


> uhhh. is this the one you guys are talking about? i don't know much about cameras.
> 
> that's on the 10.2mp A200K
> http://www.sony.com.ph/product/dslr-a200k
> 
> 
> here's the 14.2 A350
> http://www.sony.com.ph/product/dslr-a350



Yeah, I'd say that's it. Anyway, here's a website I'd recommend for helping you make the decision: http://cameralabs.com/


----------

